# Big Fish Games: .99 sale on all iPad games



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If you're a fan of hidden object and puzzle games, Big Fish has some of the best around. We've been fans since well before our iPad days, completing several of them on the Macs. But the touch screen format is basically just made for this sort of thing.

They're having a Mother's Day weekend sale, .99 per app. This is a steal; I just picked up three of them myself, and I'm half tempted to pick up some of the ones we have on the Mac because they're so much fun to complete on the iPad.

http://promotions.bigfishgames.com/mobile/index.html

(No affiliation; we've done Everest, Titanic, and Big City: San Francisco on the computer, and Amazon and Azada on the iPad so far. Games are also available for the iPhone, but I can't imagine how frustrated I'd be looking at that tiny screen. LOL)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!!  Off to shop....

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you. I love their games.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing, Victoria, much appreciated, and off to shop


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Love their games, and get them usually as soon as they come out. Of course then they do something like this and put them on sale for 99 cents . I am hoping they will come out with more like the Big City Adventures, etc. I prefer them over the other ones they have which  are just too hard for my chemo brain. Have you noticed, it seems like so many of them now are dark themed not to mention you have to figure out what to do and where to go. Hate the ones I have to think hard at and have to look at depressingly dark themes.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Oooh!  

I've played just about all of their good ones on PC at some time or other, but iPad versions for 99 cents?  Oooh....off to go shopping!

Thanks!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Love their games, and get them usually as soon as they come out. Of course then they do something like this and put them on sale for 99 cents . I am hoping they will come out with more like the Big City Adventures, etc. I prefer them over the other ones they have which are just too hard for my chemo brain. Have you noticed, it seems like so many of them now are dark themed not to mention you have to figure out what to do and where to go. Hate the ones I have to think hard at and have to look at depressingly dark themes.


The three I bought this time around were Haunted Manor (which yeah, should be pretty dark), Big City: New York, and Secret Mission, which is based on a tropical island. That's the one I'm currently playing. Like you, I have cognitive issues due to meds at times, and there's enough dark in my life already, so I wanted something sunny. That one seems to fit the bill reasonably well. I also found a walkthrough posted to their site that's helpful for when my brain abruptly shuts down, which It did while I was playing earlier: http://www.bigfishgames.com/blog/secret-mission-the-forgotten-island-walkthrough/#1 Using this, I was able to process what I'd mentally missed and get to the next level (and yeah, I'd missed something pretty obvious to a "normal" brain, but what can you do? It is what it is.)

Amazon wasn't dark either; if you haven't played that one yet, I recommend it.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Having to go to a walkthrough, blog or guide to figure out what to do next is the pits and one the of the things I hate the most. I prefer the games where you can figure out everything without that. Yes you may have to use a hint once in a while however using a hint and have it tell you there is nothing more in that location is like well duh......already figured that out!  Guess it is just me, I just want a game that doesn't require alot of brain usage and the ones like Big City fit the bill just nicely.  

FYI I have been stuck on Amazon for over a year and even after finding out what to do next, it just doesn't let me do anything but go backwards and still nothing. Am half way through the game. So just gave up. 


Would like to see the amazing adventures series and vacation quest hawaii in ipad format.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am finally loading mine up. I tried to down load one yesterday but I had to update my iPad first. I have not updated it but maybe once since I got it... It took over 10 HOURS to update!!!  

It looks like I have a whole new iPad to figure out....   and a new hidden object game. I do love these but not crazy about the mystery style. I just want to find stuff not solve a mystery. Anyone try the dream series... Dream home is one.. Loved that one. Most are not Ava for Macs though. If anyone can recommend more like that I would appreciate it. I got the NY trip one with this offer cause it seemed the least mysterirous.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I am finally loading mine up. I tried to down load one yesterday but I had to update my iPad first. I have not updated it but maybe once since I got it... It took over 10 HOURS to update!!!
> 
> It looks like I have a whole new iPad to figure out....  and a new hidden object game. I do love these but not crazy about the mystery style. I just want to find stuff not solve a mystery. Anyone try the dream series... Dream home is one.. Loved that one. Most are not Ava for Macs though. If anyone can recommend more like that I would appreciate it. I got the NY trip one with this offer cause it seemed the least mysterirous.


Have you tried Where's Waldo? and Where's Waldo Hollywood? Then there's Pictureka! and Little Things. I also have one that's called Search 60, but it's timed (60 seconds), which I'm not crazy about -- but there's a free version (which is what I have), so it wouldn't hurt to try it.

These are all games where you're just strictly looking for items -- no story involved at all. I'm not sure if that's what you were looking for or not.

Oh, I have another one called Yard Sale which isn't too bad, except that's it's an iPhone app so the picture quality isn't as sharp. There's a lite version of this, if you want to check it out. The premise is you're going to different yard sales looking for stuff for your house -- no mysteries or puzzles to solve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Secret Mission is free this morning (I hadn't tried it earlier, so don't know if it was free then.)  The link VictoriaP listed shows the Mother Day's sale is still on and that Secret Mission is .99, but says "Play Now" instead of "Buy It."  When I clicked on it, it was free!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> Have you tried Where's Waldo? and Where's Waldo Hollywood? Then there's Pictureka! and Little Things. I also have one that's called Search 60, but it's timed (60 seconds), which I'm not crazy about -- but there's a free version (which is what I have), so it wouldn't hurt to try it.
> 
> These are all games where you're just strictly looking for items -- no story involved at all. I'm not sure if that's what you were looking for or not.
> 
> Oh, I have another one called Yard Sale which isn't too bad, except that's it's an iPhone app so the picture quality isn't as sharp. There's a lite version of this, if you want to check it out. The premise is you're going to different yard sales looking for stuff for your house -- no mysteries or puzzles to solve.


Thanks! I had the Yard Sale game on my iPhone too and really liked it, then I updated my phone and it went MIA. I am pretty sure I could down load it again. I like The New York Game from Big Fish, that is exactly the type I like, though I wish you could skip the puzzles in between, all of them are okay except for this taxi one you have to make a path for, I have a problem with that one...but overall it is fun and just what I like. Here is a link to the Dream Day First Home... love this game! They also make some others in the series... only a few are in Mac versions. Would love it for the iPad!

http://www.shinegame.com/games/dream-day-first-home/


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Secret Mission is free this morning (I hadn't tried it earlier, so don't know if it was free then.) The link VictoriaP listed shows the Mother Day's sale is still on and that Secret Mission is .99, but says "Play Now" instead of "Buy It." When I clicked on it, it was free!
> 
> Betsy


That's the trial version. You'll get a chapter or two in, then it'll ask if you want to purchase. But if the sale is still on, it's worth .99 to get it. It's a little short in my opinion, I'd have been ticked if I'd paid full price for it.

I went back and also picked up Drawn (puzzle adventure) and Empress of the Deep.

Drawn is interesting; puzzles were pretty good ones, but it requires a fair amount of thought and it's dark. Good hint system, but a bit short compared to Amazon/Titantic/Everest/Big City. Still, it's the hardest one I tried this weekend. There are no hidden object scenes in this one.

Empress is a hidden object/puzzle cross. Some of the best hidden object scenes I've seen--they blended the colors gorgeously--and some challenging puzzles. Again, it's dark themed, but I've liked it so far (about 3/4 done), and the graphics are excellent.

If the sale's still on, .99 is a decent deal for either of them. Hubby did the Detective one (Nick something or other) and noticed it was short too. He also bought the Puppet one, that one failed repeatedly with crashes every couple of minutes on an ipad1.

One thing to note--all except the Puppet one work best on a first gen iPad if you clear the multitasking dock before play. Drawn slowed WAY down at one point, unbearably so, until I dumped everything else. The difference was crazy. Empress crashed once; cleared the dock and there were no issues after that.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Thanks! I had the Yard Sale game on my iPhone too and really liked it, then I updated my phone and it went MIA. I am pretty sure I could down load it again. I like The New York Game from Big Fish, that is exactly the type I like, though I wish you could skip the puzzles in between, all of them are okay except for this taxi one you have to make a path for, I have a problem with that one...but overall it is fun and just what I like. Here is a link to the Dream Day First Home... love this game! They also make some others in the series... only a few are in Mac versions. Would love it for the iPad!
> 
> http://www.shinegame.com/games/dream-day-first-home/


I've had the New York game on my iPad for a week or so, but haven't tried it yet. I'll give it a shot. I actually have quite a few Big Fish games I haven't tried (some that I just added yesterday). I played one of their games a while back -- I think it was Amazon -- and I loved the searching parts, but, like you, didin't like the puzzles in between. There were several times I didn't even understand what they were looking for; I ended up having to cheat and Google what I was supposed to do because you can't go forward unless you solve the puzzle. Argh!

I'll check out the Dream Day game too. Thanks!


----------

